# Toast Across America - Fuente



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Anyone going to any Toast Across America Events this year.

I havent heard much about anyone going or any stores putting the events on. 

My usuall gut is just selling the packs and not doing anything special.

So, Anyone going this year ?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't know if there are any stores in my area putting this on, but if there were, I would be all over it.
Scott


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Here in Fort Worth, it is going to be at the Flying Saucer on the 28th. I need to get more info tomorrow about the sticks and time.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> Here in Fort Worth, it is going to be at the Flying Saucer on the 28th. I need to get more info tomorrow about the sticks and time.


There's a Flying Saucer in Columbia and I assume they'd have something, can't find anything on the calender though. I will attend if they have something.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

You need to check witht he local B&Ms, not the Flying Saucers, they are the actual host and are having the events at local establishments. There are at least two now in the DFW area going on next week. The sticks they are using giving are the Fuente Fuente Forbidden X and Diamond Crown Maximus Special Release. Looks like I am hitting both of them next week.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

We have one locally, Stogies on Grand holding it at Champs in Maplewood on 10/5 (ok, that info is more for the locals), and yes, I’m going


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Anyone going to any Toast Across America Events this year.
> 
> I havent heard much about anyone going or any stores putting the events on.
> 
> ...


What is thsi event you are talking about?


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

The B&M in Hartford, CT is doing the event. I plan on being there.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

None in my area this year, i really enjoyed the last one.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like LJ Peretti in Boston will have the cigars.

I dont think any event though.


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

I _believe_ I heard or read somewhere that Uptown's here in Nashville is participating on Sept. 30th. Hopefully someone can confirm this.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Nerachnia said:


> What is thsi event you are talking about?


It's a charity fund-raiser organized by the Fuente family.

http://www.cigarfamily.com/newsstand.cfm?documentID=155



BeagleOne said:


> Here in Fort Worth, it is going to be at the Flying Saucer on the 28th. I need to get more info tomorrow about the sticks and time.


Looks like there will also be events in Sugarland and Plano.

List of retailers hosting events here.


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> List of retailers hosting events here.


Grassy-az! For some reason, I never check in on Cigar Family anymore.


----------

